# help with posture...



## taitsechien (Feb 21, 2008)

i just finished learning the movements in the fu 24 movement form... and my teacher said that the most important thing to work on now is my posture and breathing... just wondering if anyone had good training tips for better tai chi posture..? or breathing for that matter..?


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 21, 2008)

the best way to learn the better posture is to copy your teacher's. 
at the begining of learning, breath as you do in your daily life.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> the best way to learn the better posture is to copy your teacher's.
> at the begining of learning, breath as you do in your daily life.


 
Agreed

As it comes from Tung Shigong

Work on the postures and the forms and the breathing will come.

Actually acording to my sifu when his sifu (Tung Ying Jie) was asked about breathing and the posture/forms he generally responded with "yes you should" only he said it in Mandarin or Cantonese, not English


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 21, 2008)

Tung Ying Jie=Dong Ying Jie, which is the disciple of Yang Cheng Pu?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> Tung Ying Jie=Dong Ying Jie, which is the disciple of Yang Cheng Pu?


 
Yes and that is my sifu's sifu I Beleive to me he is Tung Shigong but I am constantly getting the Cantonese and Mandarin mixed up for that and it generally ends up spelled wrong. My Chinese is Mandarin, what little I speak but I did try Cantonese several years ago and it still comes back to haunt me.

Tung Ying Jie

But this is going off post, sorry :asian:


*To taitsechien*

Breathing will come, don't force it, relax, learn the postures and it will follow


----------



## taitsechien (Feb 21, 2008)

i've heard the breathing naturally comes as you practice the form more... i've als heard that the posture naturally comes... because your body wants to align itself better... i catch myself watching my teacher and the senior students when i'm supposed to be doing the form... i haven't decided if this has helped me or clouds my mind... thanks for the help...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2008)

taitsechien said:


> i've heard the breathing naturally comes as you practice the form more... i've als heard that the posture naturally comes... because your body wants to align itself better... i catch myself watching my teacher and the senior students when i'm supposed to be doing the form... i haven't decided if this has helped me or clouds my mind... thanks for the help...


 
Watch your sifu. 

And with practice and standing the postures will come. But your postures will never be exactly the same as your sifu's they can be similar but not the same. No to bodies are exactly the same, no two people think exactly the same so it follows that no two people will do the forms exactly the same.


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 21, 2008)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes and that is my sifu's sifu I Beleive to me he is Tung Shigong but I am constantly getting the Cantonese and Mandarin mixed up for that and it generally ends up spelled wrong. My Chinese is Mandarin, what little I speak but I did try Cantonese several years ago and it still comes back to haunt me.
> 
> Tung Ying Jie
> 
> But this is going off post, sorry :asian:


 
^-^, that's ok!
from the pic i uploaded above, it's easy to find out that Dong master has such a great taiji kung fu.


----------



## Rabu (Feb 22, 2008)

I absolutely agree with the posts on copying your teacher.

In fact, I suggest going further and exaggerating the postures and mannerisms in order to try to figure out what your body will best respond to in your practice.  

This is by no means a suggestion that you 'insult' your teacher, only that you try to understand what they are doing.  A teacher offers instruction in how _they perform_ as well as how they tell you to perform.

Each person will have a range of motion and balance unique to themselves but will still have basic 'true points' you can learn to perceive.

Best of luck,

Rob


----------



## ggg214 (Feb 22, 2008)

there is more:
if you are a disciple of your sifu, i think he will accept you touch his body when he is doing a posture.
under Chinese Kungfu clothing, many key parts of Kung fu are hiden. through touching, you can well understand the internal part of taiji.


----------

